# Oldest Computers You Own



## GigaBit (Oct 18, 2017)

This thread is pretty self-explanatory.
Just post a picture and description(If you want) of the oldest computer(s) you own.

I'm up first.

My oldest:
IBM Aptiva 350 from 1994

Specs:
I don't know much about this computer. When I got it it was striped down bare. Leaving only the Floppy/Disk Drives, motherboard, and the PSU.
Supposedly it came with a 66MHz 486DX 2 and 4mb of RAM, back in the day. Neither of those were in the system when I got it.


Spoiler: IBM Aptiva 350




















My fully functional Oldest:
Some custom built that I found in a basement of an old building that my friend owns.
From sometime during 1997/1998/1999

Specs:
I added the 3.5in. USB 2.0 drive bay as well as changed out the motherboard and the graphics card when I got it.
Pentium II Deschutes
128mb RAM
ATI Rage 128 Pro
Sound Blaster CT4810
20gb HDD


Spoiler: Old Custom Build























These last 2 PCs were in a spot where It would be a pain to get them out from so I only have one picture for each.

Gateway Essential 433c from 1998/1999


Spoiler: Gateway Essential 433c











Emachines ETower 466id from 1998/1999


Spoiler: Emachines ETower 466id











I know my stuff ins't that old compared to other collections, but hey, they're cool to have.

Can't wait to see what you guys have!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 18, 2017)

It's in Ohio, but somewhere I have a tower that runs Geoworks as the original OS and had (maybe) a couple hundred KB hard drive.  It had some Tetris knock off game built into the system, and it had a couple DOS games installed on it.  

Terribly pathetic system lol. I'm not even sure it works anymore.


----------



## stimpy (Oct 18, 2017)

My oldest is an IBM PC XT, sadly it has no HDD but I do have all the software for it including IBM-PC dos 2.1 (I think) and some database software





My second oldest is some un-named thing which I have dubbed "The Unamed Biege". It has an AMD sempron, 256mb of ram a, 70gb HDD and is running Windows NT 4.0 Workstation


----------



## Telnac (Oct 18, 2017)

I still have the computer I learned how to code on - Apple IIe.  My father got it for us on Christmas, 1983. Best Christmas gift ever!

Yes, I'm old.  Sue me!


----------



## Scorpen (Oct 18, 2017)

Oldest computer I own. An original Macintosh 128k.  I even have the second external disk drive and the matching Image Writer printer for it and it all still works.  I even have the box but as the pic shows it's definitely seen better days. Haven't use it in forever. If I can find a place to set it up I'll get pics of everything all hooked up and running.




The oldest computer I own and still use is my old workhorse PowerBook G3.  Saved my paper route money and bought this baby used when I was in 8th grade (2005) and I though it was the greatest thing out there.  I had the dual batteries, the DVD drive, Zip drive, and Floppy drive modules for it also. It survived me carrying it to and from high school pretty much every day and was in regular daily use until 2013 when I finally semi retired it when I bought my current HP.  It's the 400Mhz model that's been upgraded to 1GB RAM, had a larger HD installed (60GB) and an Airport card added also.  In my opinion it was the greatest laptop Apple has ever produced and nothing they make now offers the expandability and longevity of this beast.


----------



## real time strategist (Oct 18, 2017)

Although I don't own any old computers, my grandpa still legitimately uses his old commodore 64.


----------



## certified_pleb (Oct 22, 2017)

I've thrown out most of my old computers in an effort to save space.  The oldest one I own is an old Sony VAIO running Windows Vista that I was given permission to take from my previous IT job.  I thought it was worth fixing up.  It was not.

The oldest one that I actually use is just over a year old.  I built it myself, cost me about $800.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 23, 2017)

certified_pleb said:


> The oldest one that I actually use is just over a year old.  I built it myself, cost me about $800.


I liked building my own PC. It's something everyone should do at least once.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 23, 2017)

IBM 92

It could only load one CD computer game and it was a Red October-like submarine simulator made by Tom Clancy.

XD


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

i win





the SX-64 is actually considered one of the first laptops


----------



## nitroglycerinewaffles (Oct 30, 2017)

Huh, I have a regular commodore 64 somewhere. In a box in the basement. Also an apple IIc. If I wasn't so lazy I might play with turtle graphics or something. The oldest computer I actually regularly USE however is a windows 98 version 1 one.


----------



## Proteus-Griffon (Jun 16, 2018)

Technically oldest computer I own is a ballistic computer from a WWII antiaircraft fire control computer. All mechanical but it’s a computer that calculates the projected track of an aircraft and leads the guns from the gunsight


----------



## Hara Surya (Jul 3, 2018)

I have a Timex-Sinclair 1000 somewhere.


----------



## Lopaw (Jul 9, 2018)

I believe the old pentium 2 PC I used to use as a gaming setup well past its useful days until 2009 ish is still in the loft. Had a 10 GB HHD, 128 MB of RAM and a 3Dfx voodoo 3 graphics card in.

The LG CRT monitor I had for it was so worn out I had to leave it on for 30 mins just to be able to see anything on it with the brightness and contrast settings on max. Never had internet access on it so when I first got a wii I used that to go online at home until I got my first laptop.


----------



## Alyssa.the.fox (Jul 16, 2018)

A windows vista computer. Don't know anything about it, just that it is a windows vista computer, it sometimes displays the battery at 0%, but still runs. Its strange.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

Although not widely as oldest, it's an HP 19-All-in-One.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 17, 2018)

I still actively use my Gateway Touchportal and while it isn't too old (2008) it is EXTREMELY slow and outdated.


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Sep 29, 2018)

They're with my mother in another state, but I have a Dell Dimension 3000 desktop with XP, a Pentium 4, 80GB HDD and (I think) 512MB RAM, as well as an IBM ThinkPad with Vista, a 120GB HDD, and I'm not sure what the rest of the specs are. I don't remember much about the specs of either of them. They both were given to me, and they're both painfully slow. I've also got one of those old white MacBooks back at home. I bought that thing a few years back when I was 14 using money I had made pet sitting and doing odd jobs around my neighborhood, and it served me pretty well until it died. I had upgraded the HDD to a 750GB and the RAM to 4GB, and it was a champ until it died on me on New Year's Eve in 2016. I think I might be able to fix it, though. I just haven't had the time/desire to.


----------



## Torvus (Sep 30, 2018)

1983 - Tandy m100 - One of the first legitimate laptops. Owned since 2015. 4 AA batteries power a low voltage Z80 processor. 4 more batteries power an external tape drive. The built in programs were written by Bill Gates himself.
1985 - Commodore 128 - Owned since 2011 to replace an older Commodore 64 that I had since childhood (~2000) and regretfully sold.
1989 - Mac SE SuperDrive - Owned since 2001. 1.44 MB floppy. Built in HD. Not functional, though I'll fix it one day. It's my favorite Mac.
1993 - SGI Indy, saved from university garbage in ~2010. Comes with a mysterious dongle and long forgotten, inaccessible accounts from graduate students.
1994 - Mac Performa 6110 CD (Also known as the Power Macintosh 6100 CD) - Owned since 2002. First Power PC Mac, runs at 60 Mhz. Upgraded ~2015 with a 486 PC card.


I have other computers, but they're not interesting. There's a Toshiba laptop from 1997 or so that I'd like a lot more if it didn't have a passive matrix LCD screen. I also tend to keep my previous home-built systems. They're not interesting either.



GreenZone said:


> the SX-64 is actually considered one of the first laptops


_
That_ is a dream machine. Whatever happens, don't ever sell it.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 9, 2019)

I have 3 ZX81's kicking around in the loft somewhere.


----------



## BackPaw (Jan 13, 2019)

Technically the oldest one I still possess  is one of these, which does actually still work.  I bought it to do A Level maths in 1989.  It’s programmable and graphs equations.


----------



## Yaicotee (Feb 6, 2019)

I have an old top-of-the-line Sony Vaio from 2004. My mom originally bought it because she needed a computer for work, and the fine folks at Best Buy upsold her into it from a Dell Dimension. Looking back I’m glad they upsold her into it, because then I could play NR2003 and GTA San Andreas at max settings. I still have it, and I pulled it out a while ago just to play some XP era games that Windows 10 was too stubborn to run. Good times. I believe it has a Voodoo 5 card in it, not sure.


----------



## Coil (Feb 6, 2019)

Home built Gaming Pc from around 2003 (when it cost around $1000) 
I got it from dad's friend just from fan-of-old-geeky-stuff purposes, luckily for free.
It's got an Athlon 64 4000+ 1.5 Gb of DDR-400 Ram and an ATi 9800 Pro, which was like 1080 back then.


----------



## Render (Aug 10, 2019)

Oh boy. I used to be fascinated with old tech and collected a lot when I was younger and people were giving or throwing this stuff away.

I've got some oddballs, the oldest that is still fully functional and what you would consider a 'computer' is an IBM Thinkpad 300 from 1992. Monochromatic (black and white) display, an Intel 80386 SL @ 25MHz, and if I remember right 4mb RAM with a 80MB HDD. It's in storage ATM or I'd take a picture of it with the keyboard up; one of it's coolest features was to access the RAM, HDD, etc, the keyboard had a latch and opened like a little box. It was shipped with MSDOS but actually runs Win95 perfectly well.






Another one from the same era that I do have on hand is an ARM branded laptop model TS30AT from 1993 with a color TFT display and a lot of upgrades. Currently it has a incredible 12mb of RAM, a 540mb HDD, and a 50MHz DX2 486 CPU sitting on a socket voltage adapter (laptop was not designed to run this CPU). As with above MSDOS was the expected OS and although the specs are higher it really doesn't like Win95, gets way to hot (there are no fans). Currently it's running IBM DOS 3.something and I keep it around for giggles. Unlike the 300's beeper this one has an actual multimedia speaker! Was a beast of a gaming rig back in the day.







I do have a Apple Macintosh, AKA the Macintosh 128K that can take us back to 1984 but it's functionality is in question. It did come one last time I plugged it in and I still have the boot disk (amusingly, Microsoft Word) but it was a bit sketchy... Needed a little shake and wiggle, probably just a bad connection somewhere.






I also have a Commodore 64 (1982) and a Sinclair ZX81 (1981) but those were screen-less computers that connected to a TV so idk if you would consider them 'computers' in the modern sense.





If we were to include those then we'd have to include early gaming systems too and I could take us right back to the early 70s lol. Atari 2600, Atari pong, intelevision, from the mid-late 70s and some really weird ones from radioshack in the very early 70s.


----------



## RailRide (Aug 17, 2019)

BackPaw said:


> Technically the oldest one I still possess  is one of these, which does actually still work.  I bought it to do A Level maths in 1989.  It’s programmable and graphs equations.
> 
> View attachment 52028


I have one of these that Casio repurposed as a personal organizer. I last used it to perform date calculations, but I'm pretty sure the other data on there is still intact.
Also have a pair of Texas Instruments organizers and a Tandy clone of the same model. Even got the data cable to pass data entries back and forth between them  (I know I also had a serial port adapter for passing the data to a PC as well).

---PCJ


----------



## Pomorek (Aug 17, 2019)

I _*used to*_ have functioning Atari 65XE from 1991 (the kind that would store data on cassette tapes):






 But it looks like my crazy mother in all her "thoughtfulness" threw it away some time after it was stashed in the cellar. And to think I could have sold it for around $100 today, dammit...


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 20, 2019)

I got a shitty eMachine laptop that functions like absolute ass


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Aug 20, 2019)

I have this old Win 3.1 machine collecting dust in my home. Much of it doesn't work any more.


----------



## RailRide (Aug 21, 2019)

I have an "Expansion Module 3" version of the Coleco Adam. Equipped with quadruple disk drives (5.25" and 3.5"), twin tape drives, a serial port for a conventional modem and a parallel port for a dot-matrix printer. I would have set it up for giggles, but am chronically short on horizontal space at the moment (i.e. for the last decade)

I do have a 486SX-33 laptop (Toshiba t1910cs) that I'm pretty sure would boot up if I found a working power supply for it. 
I'm pretty sure my Toshiba Satellite 2155CDS (486DX75)  will still boot, since nothing was physically wrong with it when it was retired to a bookcase.
I _know_ my Toshiba Portege 620CT (Pentium 100) "ultralight" boots up since I played a round of J_azz Jackrabbit_ on it within the past year.

what is amazing is how thick these machines are compared to more modern ones that still have optical drives.

---PCJ


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 21, 2019)

My brain. Only problem is the damn thing keeps malfunctioning. I think it's time for a new one...


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 21, 2019)

I have a Commodore 64 laying round somewhere.


----------



## MadMansGun (Aug 23, 2019)

Vic-20


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 23, 2019)

I still use this 


https://imgur.com/jdY4wN1


----------



## Ma' Tahsarr (Jan 11, 2020)

GigaBit said:


> This thread is pretty self-explanatory.
> Just post a picture and description(If you want) of the oldest computer(s) you own.
> 
> I'm up first.
> ...


No picture, but I used to have an ancient toshiba laptop from...1995 I think? The thing was like, 3 inches thick, it was a light gray. I wish I still had it.


----------



## Ma' Tahsarr (Jan 11, 2020)

Render said:


> Oh boy. I used to be fascinated with old tech and collected a lot when I was younger and people were giving or throwing this stuff away.
> 
> I've got some oddballs, the oldest that is still fully functional and what you would consider a 'computer' is an IBM Thinkpad 300 from 1992. Monochromatic (black and white) display, an Intel 80386 SL @ 25MHz, and if I remember right 4mb RAM with a 80MB HDD. It's in storage ATM or I'd take a picture of it with the keyboard up; one of it's coolest features was to access the RAM, HDD, etc, the keyboard had a latch and opened like a little box. It was shipped with MSDOS but actually runs Win95 perfectly well.
> 
> ...


Early gaming systems? I have an old NES in my closet. I collect.


----------



## Ma' Tahsarr (Jan 11, 2020)

MadMansGun said:


> Vic-20


I've been looking for a vic-20, do you know where to get one?


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 4, 2020)

This 2004 iBook G4 I got a few years ago.


----------



## WXYZ (Feb 4, 2020)

Two Commodore 64s...a breadbox and the sleeker version.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Feb 4, 2020)

I have a Panasonic CF-28 I've been on and off restoring for a few years now. It's a hybrid using the working parts of other CF-28s and scavenged accessories like the wireless antenna and waterproof backlit keyboard, but the main unit has a date stamp saying 31 March, 2005.






Mine's slightly older, complete with Windows 98 CoA.


----------



## Jinxie (Feb 6, 2020)

Jinxie luvs retro-tech, especially mobile devices. So Jinxie gots a TRS-80 PC-2 Pocket Computer from 1982! Nifty. <3


----------



## Baud (Feb 9, 2020)

I have a Commodore 16 and a Commodore Plus 4, they both came out in 1984:


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 9, 2020)

I have an old HP (1980's era?) with an 8086 processor running Windows 1.0, I think. It has a build number, not a level number. Ten Mb hdd, 256k ram that shares with the video. 16 colors @ 640x480 display. Runs Wordperfect and Quattro. N0t enough horsepower to surf the 'Intarwebs' with a visual browser on an acoustic coupler. Also I have a Sharp Wizard OZ-750. Not as simple as a PIM but not quite a palmtop, either. it has 4Mb or memory total that the OS, memory and operating ram have to share. Cannot surf the web on that one; no modem.


----------



## rekcerW (Feb 11, 2020)

Wish I still had the Pentium II machine I grew up with, but she gone...

Next one had an AMD Duron and a TNT2 which kicked ass at the time. Played Mechwarrior 2 like a motherfucker. It came with Windows ME, I loved that OS, never did understand all the hate. Was built by Cicero, also gone 
My folks threw in the video card and a Soundblaster 16, that thing meant business.

The oldest one I have to date is a laptop with a Pentium II that is somewhere in a box downstairs, and I'm still not sure how I got it. I can't remember the make or model and am too lazy to go find it, but it's there, and I'm fairly positive it still works. It's a W95 machine. Specs unknown.

It's crazy thinking back and writing this post on a laptop that could virtualize several identical environments without skipping a beat when there was a time when having 16MB handy on a graphics card was like holy shiznat, how did you fit that much RAM on this card!?


----------



## VeoBoi (Feb 22, 2020)

My two Amiga 500s and my Amiga 1200 (the A2000 wasn't on the desk yet!)


----------



## AkanaLeFox (Feb 22, 2020)

The oldest computer i have is probably my Dell computer and monitor from 2005. 
(of course i can´t use it due to the damn power cord not working)


----------



## Kharayi (Mar 6, 2020)

Unless a Game Boy Advance counts, I suppose my desktop that I use everyday is technically my oldest. I bought it used as a pretty decent gaming rig in 2009, and it's on it's 3rd or 4th motherboard, 2nd power supply, 3rd graphics card, 3rd processor, 3rd set of RAM, and original case and DVD drive. Most of it was a component or two at a time, so it still feels like it counts as the same computer.


----------



## matelona (Mar 11, 2020)

the oldest one is from my father when he was a kid, is a 1985 amstrad pc 1512




and then some terminals like two minitel:








some portable pc from the late 80s








Finally, a apple macintosh plus from 1987


Spoiler: apple macintosh


----------



## Akai_Lynx (Apr 15, 2020)

Right, I got lots of oldies. An apple IIE from 1982, an Atari 400 from 1978 and 810 drive, and a Tandy FD laptop from 1988.


----------



## GroovySpaceFox (Apr 16, 2020)

I have an old Compaq Deskpro with an Intel Pentium III @ 500 MHz running Windows 98. One of my most interesting computers is an old Sun server. I don't really know much about it but I do know that it is LOUD.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 16, 2020)

I have an AMIGA 500 from about 1987, though I use the emulator WinUAE to run everything from it lately. The emulator is faster than the original machine...gotta love technological advances! <laugh>

I USED to own a Commodore 64, but it's long gone now. 

Related topic, ever watch videos of people who are sat in front of an older PC like these and try to use it? It's hilarious as the way you used PC's back then was FAR different than anything today. Still, you frequently see in the vids the first thing they do at a line prompt is type "google". Or the idea of booting from a floppy disk just for the OS is completely unknown.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 16, 2020)

I want to build an old school DOS machine. Like on old Packard Bell


----------



## Roboticrevolt (May 2, 2020)

Damn I'm a bit jealous. Oldest computer like thing I've still got around is an Antec Soho File server case, from about 2002. I intended mod it as well as replace all the internal components, but it's just setting around a massive 30lb + shell.  

Going old school, but still stylish, I'd like to get my hands on an old iMac G3, complete with hockey puck mouse. I could run an archaic version of Photoshop, and AutoCad on it, and likely still know what I'm doing. Get a sleek Zip Drive for extra style points.

I hated Mac's as a kid since they had no good games on them, but kind of remember them fondly now.


----------



## AbstractReptile (May 8, 2020)

Oldest computer I currently have right now is an unbranded Windows 98SE computer on a Gigabyte GA-6BA board

It's got a Pentium 3 CPU at 500 Mhz, with 128 MB of memory, a Voodoo 3 3000, Soundblaster 16, USB Card (motherboard does not have any built-in), and a Linksys network card for LAN gaming.

Hard drive is 40 GB.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (May 10, 2020)

Oldest computer I used to have is a IBM Thinkpad T22 Laptop from 2000 with Windows 2000. Now my oldest computer I still have is a Macbook Pro 2.0GHz 8GB Ram from 2008. 
Macbook still runs good, doesn't run the latest operating system, but still good for internet browsing.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 2, 2020)

My oldest "museum piece" is a Timex-Sinclair ZX-81. My oldest in day to day use is maybe a few weeks old if you count upgrades.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 2, 2020)

Windows 10 Home Premium. Slow as thinking in office.


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 10, 2020)

A 2006 dell computer that still runs windows vista. Eyeing it for parts. Lots of coils in the power supply


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2020)

Haven't taken the chance to test and see if it works, but I think I have an 80486 somewhere around here that has Windows 3.11 available.

If I no longer have that one, my oldest one sadly is a computer built around 2006 and slowly upgraded that I used for Windows 7 and 8.


----------



## MoonriseLotus (Jul 10, 2020)

I am still using my 2009 Gateway Windows XP laptop for my writing and artwork, unless I'm recording for a speed paint (since it doesn't have the RAM to handle that). 

Working on a screen that is CCFL instead of LED is so much easier on the eyes. I also love the square screens vs the rectangular shaped ones. 

And as someone with a motor skill disability, the older layouts of laptops with scissor keyboards are much easier for me to balance with.

I really wish it was easier to find old shell laptops with modern/fast parts...


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 11, 2020)

Benji Digipawz said:


> Oldest computer I used to have is a IBM Thinkpad T22 Laptop from 2000 with Windows 2000. Now my oldest computer I still have is a *Macbook Pro 2.0GHz 8GB Ram from 2008*.
> Macbook still runs good, doesn't run the latest operating system, but still good for internet browsing.



Perfect browsing machine. My parents have one of these. That has a Core 2 Duo for its CPU right?  I gave them 6 more gigabytes of memory to literally bring it up to speed about two years ago. It was slow as all hell before I got my hands on it. 

I'd imagine that it would perform even better if I were to plop an SSD into it, do a light dust clearing of the internals, and change out the cooling fan (I vaguely recall it being a bit loud at one point).


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jul 11, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Perfect browsing machine. My parents have one of these. That has a Core 2 Duo for its CPU right?  I gave them 6 more gigabytes of memory to literally bring it up to speed about two years ago. It was slow as all hell before I got my hands on it.
> 
> I'd imagine that it would perform even better if I were to plop an SSD into it, do a light dust clearing of the internals, and change out the cooling fan (I vaguely recall it being a bit loud at one point).


It does. It's great once you upgrade the memory, It can still be used in todays time, even though the video quality is not 1080p. Still perfect for browsing the web and email.  The only issue though, because its from 2008, it doesn't detect SSDs though, thats why I have a new one from 2013 I use for everyday browsing, though I like to still use the 2008 one from time to time. About the performance, higher memory and yes usual cleaning using compressed air to get into those heatsink vent areas inside, and you're good to go. Yes if I do recall, these 2008 macbooks had a problem where the cooling fans would causing a roaring sound and while I was fixing it, reseating the battery was actually was the issue.  Although the issue defect is not as bad as the 2012 macbooks with the failing ATI graphics cards that needs to be reflowed every once in a while.


----------



## Traget (Nov 6, 2020)

Oldest one I have is a Toshiba laptop in storage, circa 1993. Has Win 95 on it and still runs just fine, but not a lot that it can be used for sadly.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 6, 2020)

Traget said:


> Oldest one I have is a Toshiba laptop in storage, circa 1993. Has Win 95 on it and still runs just fine, but not a lot that it can be used for sadly.



DOS gaming machine.


----------



## Traget (Nov 6, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> DOS gaming machine.



True, but I haven't found any DOS games I want to try. Not ones I think it could run, anyway. I might go and have a proper look now that the idea's been put out there.


----------



## JuniperW (Nov 7, 2020)

Okay, these might not be *that* old, but I had a computer from 2011 that finally croaked last month, and somehow, an iPad from 2013 that’s working as well as ever.
However, the computer monitor I have in my room is probably older than me. It’s a Dell one. I don’t know the exact model.


----------



## Raever (Nov 7, 2020)

I still have my old windows CRT monitor/desktop (1998) setup in a storage shed somewhere I think...not sure if it still works.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 7, 2020)

Oldest computer I have is the one I use daily, which is from 2012 and was moderately okay for the day.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 2, 2020)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Oldest computer I have is the one I use daily, which is from 2012 and was moderately okay for the day.


My Dell 17R N7110 laptop is from 2012 and it works just fine. New CD/DVD drive and a new 1Tb SSD makes a huge difference.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Dec 3, 2020)

There's an old compaq laptop at my mom's that I couldn't install windows 95 on because it only has 32kb of ram. Surprisingly it still works, since it's probably older than I am.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 4, 2020)

Hound-of-chulainn said:


> There's an old compaq laptop at my mom's that I couldn't install windows 95 on because it only has 32kb of ram. Surprisingly it still works, since it's probably older than I am.


Build a DOS box. DOS 5.0 will run just fine on that little ram. Back in the early 80's I used a Compaq portable ("Lunchbox") for traffice signal coordination. I think it only had 32kb of ram and it had two 5.25" floppy drives. One for the OS (DOS), the other for the program. Had to run off of 110VAC, no battery in it. It was heavy, too.


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 20, 2021)

i have a vary old MS DOS SCR professional computer. its the oldtst computer i have.


----------



## DrifterJellybean (Feb 7, 2021)

A Dell Latitude D620, apparently from around 2003.


----------



## AbstractReptile (Feb 17, 2021)

My oldest computer is now an 80486 board from around 1993.


----------

